# White Fungus on driftwood?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Im pretty sure this was tackled here before but this is my first time getting this stuff ever. I've also had driftwoods before, boiled and completely dried before putting them into the tank. I've read this fuzzy stuff will go away in time too and that oto cats eat them.. Is this true? Any other people had this before?
















Sent from my Vivo XL2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I've had some white spots that went away. Never quite that much though 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Fuzzy*

It will go away ... fish will eat it ... Don't go crazy yet give it a couple of days


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

tom g said:


> It will go away ... fish will eat it ... Don't go crazy yet give it a couple of days


Thanks bud! Yeah ill wait it out, having the light on wont make any effects with the fungus yes?

Sent from my Vivo XL2 using Tapatalk


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

As Tom said it will go away. 

Its actually very common to experience this when adding new wood to your tank. All part of the process.....


----------



## w4x (Dec 13, 2014)

Fish, shrimp, snails will eat it. Just don't feed your fish for a few days and they'll eat it.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot for everyone's input!


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I am just on the last stages of dealing with that in my 15G Planted Nano. Except mine was on a rock. I think it is some sort of release for decaying matter or something. Seems harmless easily vacuumed off or as stated fish, shrimp will eat it. I vacuumed mine away (almost)..

I don't think light or flow have anything to do with it..


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

Anytime I find fuzzy wuzzies in my tank, I dislodge it, and suck it up with my gravel vacuume/syphon. I never panic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

PCUSER said:


> Anytime I find fuzzy wuzzies in my tank, I dislodge it, and suck it up with my gravel vacuume/syphon. I never panic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed, it is simply part of the hobby.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

+1 on sucking it up when doing water changes. I think it took weeks for it to go away but it did go away for good!

From Fishlore: "Whenever you introduce items into your tank, especially organic matter such as a piece of driftwood, bacteria or fungus will find a place to colonize and grow. The driftwood will release excess carbohydrates and delicious nutrients that the bacterial fungus love feeding on. There may be some organic matter on the wood that the bacterial fungus maybe feeding on. It's just part of the decomposition process of the organic matter (driftwood) introduced into an oxygen and bacteria rich environment. It's just nature doing it's job."

Of all the things we acquire for this hobby, patience is needed the most!

J


----------



## clambier (Jun 4, 2017)

*white fungus*

HI i had a lot of it in my tank back in june and posted a few times. It has all gone away. you can suck some of it up..also had some of the fish eat it too


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the comment guys. All white fuzz are now gone! Is it just an indicator that good bacteria thrived in the tank?

Sent from my Vivo XL2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan Hodges (Sep 14, 2017)

*Bacteria*

It has nothing to do with your biological bacteria.
All this bacteria does, is it eats the excess nutrients left over in the wood. Sometimes it last longer than other times. But basically if you scape it off or vacuum it off, it will come back; as long as there's nutrients left over in the wood.
As soon as the bacteria was eaten all of the left over nutrients in the wood, the bacteria staves itself and goes away on it's own.

Glad to hear it has cleared up!


----------

